# New member with new Deluxe 24



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

The delivery guy just dropped off my new Deluxe 24 and I am fairly pumped. I seriously debated the 28 SHO and the 24 Platinum EFI, but eventually decided to go with the D24 due to our limited annual snowfall in Northern VA and my driveway size (25' x 50'). If I end up regretting it, there's always Craigslist and next year. 

I do wish I went to a local dealer before I pulled the trigger at HD, but that's water under the bridge. It was a decent deal with free shipping and I was really happy that they made no effort to assemble it:











From what I have read here, that's probably for the best. I am pretty sure I can handle it. :hope:

The HD delivery was decent. They had a liftgate and a pallet truck, although getting it on the pallet truck was a bear given that it doesn't ship on a standard pallet. We eventually got it in my garage, so the assembly timeframe is less critical than it would have been had he only been willing to offload it at the curb, which is what HD stated might happen.

I'm sure I'll be back with more questions. Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## Stebekk (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome from Norway


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Had my Deluxe 24 delivered a while back. We also had trouble getting the pallet truck under the pallet. The pallet was made with some pretty flimsy wood and the Deluxe 24 had broken through the bottom of the box when the pallet cross bars gave out.


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

NVA4370 said:


> :white^_^arial^_^0^_
> 
> Had my Deluxe 24 delivered a while back. We also had trouble getting the pallet truck under the pallet. The pallet was made with some pretty flimsy wood and the Deluxe 24 had broken through the bottom of the box when the pallet cross bars gave out.



Thanks. :icon-cheers:

Yeah, it's nice that the pallet is the same shape as the box, but it's a bit lame that it is not made of tougher stock and to standard height dimensions to allow standard forks to slide into it. We were in a tight space in the back of the truck, so getting the forks under it was a show. You really can't put a lot of pressure on the cardboard box to shove it around.

Oh well, it's safely in the garage now and I have the instructions in hand. Really looking forward to having the time to assemble it...and firing it up. I am hoping the weather is not too warm to run it long enough to burn off the muffler cologne.

If folks have any assembly advice (e.g., fluids to check, etc.), I would be grateful.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on a sweet new machine, I like your thought process. I think you will be happy with this model the 254cc motor is a good match for the 24" bucket.

I attached some links that you may or may not be aware of that may help with the assembly:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

Congratulations! Assembly should be simple and straightforward, only thing I can add is check the oil and tire pressure, you'll probably have to top both of them up. Cardo's videos are excellent guides.


:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

You may also find it helpful to have a copy of the service manual for your machine. I know it helped me in a couple of areas when I set mine up.

You can find the service manual here: 
Ariens Order Owners Manuals

Have fun,


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

NVA4370 said:


> You may also find it helpful to have a copy of the service manual for your machine. I know it helped me in a couple of areas when I set mine up.
> 
> You can find the service manual here:
> Ariens Order Owners Manuals
> ...


Awesome! Thanks much! Just downloaded all three manuals. Great stuff.




stromr said:


> Congratulations! Assembly should be simple and straightforward, only thing I can add is check the oil and tire pressure, you'll probably have to top both of them up. Cardo's videos are excellent guides.


Yep. Took less than an hour. Instructions were decent even though they were Ikea-style pictograms. Some torque values would have been nice though.

I haven't checked the gear case oil or fired her up yet. I'll need to do that during the day...along with checking the tire pressure. The shipped oil level looks good. Much closer to full line than add. I'll give it another look in the daylight. If she fires up and runs fine, the poly skids go on. 




Cardo111 said:


> Congrats on a sweet new machine, I like your thought process. I think you will be happy with this model the 254cc motor is a good match for the 24" bucket.
> 
> I attached some links that you may or may not be aware of that may help with the assembly:



Excellent! Of course, my timing sucks since I just came in from the garage after assembling her, but I will definitely watch to see if I missed anything. :rock:



BTW, I am curious if folks lubricate the chute rotation gear to make it glide. Doesn't look like that is a step in the service manual. Mine works fine, but I wouldn't say it glides. It doesn't bind up and seems about the same as the units at the dealer I visited, so perhaps I should leave well enough alone. I should have never played with a Toro. 

Thanks again to all! Bring on old man winter!


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

So I checked her out today and the gear box lube might be a bit low. Manual says it should be 2.4-2.6" from the top. I measured it at exactly 2 & 9/16", which is just a hair under 2.6". I assume I am safe to fire her up, but will probably order some just to have it on hand and perhaps add just a bit more.

Engine oil turned out to be right on the FULL line. Of course, that's what I bought at my local dealer to be ready for her (instead of gear box lube), so 0 or 2 there. 

Tire pressure was 19 and 21, with max TP on sidewall at 20 psi. I lowered them both to 17 psi...for no good reason other than I don't like to be near max with things.


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

So add a bit more time to assembly. :icon-embarrassed:


I added some TruFuel and Sea Foam (not taking any chances) and fired her up. Started on the second pull. And the impeller and auger were spinning. 

I panicked a bit, suspecting I might have a belt or pulley issue, but decided to start simple. I shut her down, disconnected that cable, and started her back up. Problem solved. Quick cable adjustment and I was in business. Thankfully it wasn't anything more serious because getting it to a dealer for service was not going to be easy. That's another argument in favor of buying at a dealer and having them make sure it works before you pick it up, but bullet dodged for now.


So you have probably seen countless such machines, but this one is mine...with her new poly shoes and Ariens mat. :smile:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like you did a good job with the assembly. Nice machine, I have the same mat for mine it comes in handy.


----------

